# Icc und co. Retroraid-Erfolge nachmachen



## 254s4e4f4e44 (14. Juni 2013)

Grüße,
ich suche Spieler, die mit mir noch einemal die alten wotlk/cata contents durchgehen, um auch noch die letzten metas ab zu stauben. Ich würde mich sehr freuen, wenn wir hier eine kleine, feine Gruppe zusammen bekommen, mit der wir den alten Content nochmal erleben dürfen (natürlich stark verfälcht wegen lvl 90, aber es geht uns ja um die Erfolge).

Welche Raids wir jetzt genau raiden werden hängt mit von euch ab. Was fehlt euch noch? Welchen Raid würdet ihr gerne nocheinmal sehen? Ich perönlich würde z.B. gerne mit icc beginnen, da mir noch 3 Erfolge dort für den Meta fehlen (10er), außerdem ist er im 10er ein schöner Raid zum "warm werden". Im 25er sind es noch ein paar mehr. Aber auch z.B. Feuerlande würde ich gerne nochmal besuchen.

Auf welchem Realm ihr spielt sollte eigendlich egal sein, da ich mir dachte, dass wir das ganze über das realmübergreifende BattleTag-System laufen lassen. Wichtig ist nur, dass ihr auf Seiten der Horde spielt. Allianzler können diese Thread natürlich auch gerne als Sammelthread nutzen, um sich zu finden. Allerdings werde ich nur das Raiden auf Seiten der Horde organisieren.

Wenn euch also noch ein paar Erfolge aus dem wotlk/cata Content fehlen, würde ich mich sehr freuen, wenn ihr euch hier melden würdet. BattleTags könnt ihr mir entwerder gleich in der Atnwort schreiben oder per PN, solltet ihr euch für die PN entscheiden haben schreibt mir doch bitte nochmal in der Anatwort, dass ihr eine PN an mich versendet habt.

Ich hoffe, dass sich hier ein paar leute finden werden und danke schonmal allen Lesern und Leserinnen für das Interesse.
l.G.


----------



## colt179 (14. Juni 2013)

Pn geschickt!!


----------



## 254s4e4f4e44 (14. Juni 2013)

danke


----------



## ofnadown (15. Juni 2013)

wäre dabei mit mein shadow nelé, server ysera


----------



## 254s4e4f4e44 (15. Juni 2013)

schön, schön...

Da wären wir schon zu dritt . Fragt doch bitte mal in euren Gilden nach, ob noch jemand lust hätte.

Ich würde mich sehr freuen, wenn sich noch mehr Leute finden. Ich bin über jeden von euch dankbar und freue mich, dass wir was auf die Beine stellen können.

Nochmal zur Erinnerung. Über die metas könnt ihr wirklich supper Mounts abstuaben. Mein Ulduar 10er Proto ist z.B. eins meiner liebsten mounts. In FL gibts noch einen Feuerfalken und in icc einen Frostwyrn (so hießen die DInger doch, oder?^^)

In diesem Sinne l.G.


----------



## colt179 (16. Juni 2013)

Bei uns würde bestimmt der ein oder andere mitgehen !Ich würde auch gerne diese mounts haben also ran an den speck!!


----------



## KeneK (16. Juni 2013)

Wäre mit meinem HolyPala dabei ( Nerull ) Server Nazjatar!!


----------



## 254s4e4f4e44 (16. Juni 2013)

ok leute, dass ist super. wir sind auf jedenfall genug für icc, und mit icc werden wir auch anfangen. Bitte schickt mit per PN alle eure BattleTags (bitte keine RealID!)
Warum ich euch nicht meine schicke? da ich dann so viele anfragen aufeinmal hätte und nicht zuorden könnte wer wer ist. ALso bitte per PN euer Battletag.

Ihr habt noch kein Battletag? Kein Problem! Erstellt euch eins unter http://eu.battle.net/de/battletag/ .
Ich freue mich sehr über die vielen  Mitspieler. SObald mal einige on sind könne wir ingame einen Termin ausmachen.
Ich danke euch.

EDIT: Wer schon einen vorschlag für einen Termin hat, darf diesen natürlich auch hier posten . Wir sind noch nicht voll, es können sich also bis zu dem Termin, den wir noch festlegen auch noch weiter Spieler melden.


----------



## Jooo (16. Juni 2013)

hey, wer interesse an den wotlk raids, mit levelstop auf stufe 80 hat, kann sich gern bei mir mal melden. hab eine contentgilde gegründet und wollt in drei wochen mit naxx anfangen, also noch genug zeit nen 80er hoch zu leveln!^^


----------



## Zione2006 (17. Juni 2013)

Pn geschickt!!


----------



## 254s4e4f4e44 (17. Juni 2013)

vielen dank an alle, die mir nun schon iht tag gesendet haben.

Ich wollte allerdings nocheinmal anmerken, dass es um keinen lvl stop geht. Es geht darum mit lvl 90 die ganzen Erfolge nocheinmal nach zu bearbeiten.


EDIT: es sind mittlerweile alle BattleTags angekommen außer das von ofnadown,ich werde im laufe des tages denke ich anfangenm euch anfragen zu schicken.
ofnadown, bitte schick mir noch dein tag!

Ansonsten würd eich vllt. vorschlagen, dass wir morgen schon das erste mal auf nhc reingehen, und dann gleich am donnerstag nochmal auf hc. und schon sollten wir eigendlich den mounterfolg haben. wie sieht es bei euch aus?


----------



## colt179 (17. Juni 2013)

Also ,morgen geht bei mir klar ab 20 uhr ,donnerstags  kann ich nicht und freitag habe ich raid ,wie wäre es mittwoch oder montag ,sonntag !Samstag geht im moment auch!Außer donnerstag und freitags kann ich immer außer ich muß arbeiten!!


----------



## 254s4e4f4e44 (17. Juni 2013)

ok, kennt ihr euch eigendlich mit den erfolgen aus? oder soll ich nochmal dann im raid alle erklähren?


----------



## ofnadown (17. Juni 2013)

grade eben vor 5 min geschickt. bin auch in wow on.


----------



## colt179 (17. Juni 2013)

Erklärungen sind nie schlecht!!


----------



## Neredeath2206 (17. Juni 2013)

wäre mim dk dabei Blut oder Frost 
Nere#2910

tante edit sagt: falls es noch aktuell ist


----------



## 254s4e4f4e44 (17. Juni 2013)

ja, es ist in der tat aktuell. Ich werde dir eine einladung senden.




EDIT: WICHTIG! Da es jetzt vor kam, dass sich hier ein allianler mit BattleTag gemeldet hat, möchte ich nocheinmal gank klahr darus hinweisen, dass dieser Thread NUR für Hordler ist!


----------



## Neredeath2206 (17. Juni 2013)

bin zwar mit nem alli grad on will aber mim hordler mit


----------



## Dr. Hannibal (18. Juni 2013)

pn geschickt


----------



## 254s4e4f4e44 (19. Juni 2013)

so, ich dachte wir starten samstag mit icc. Es dürfen sich gerne noch leute melden, aber unsere gruppe reicht schon aus.

l.G.





WICHTIG!!!! der icc raid beginnt wenn möglich shcon heute ca. 20:00 Uhr(freitag, der 21.06). Da ich euch jetzt alle via BattleTag habe, werde ich einfahc heute abned (20 Uhr) gucken, ob genug on sind. Wenn nicht, wird es automatisch auf morgen (Samstag, den 22.06.) rutschen. Da sich hier jetzt zu dem samstag Terim, der ja schon länger steht niemand gemeldet hat, gehe ich davon aus, dass er passt. Naja, vllt passts ja auch heute schon.  Wenn nihct dann halt morgen  . Versucht alle heute on zu kommen. Wenn manche jetzt vllt. heute nicht kommen sollten, macht euch keine Kopf. Wir werden eh noch mindestens einmal icc gehen.
l.G., ich hoffe ich kann auf euch zählen.

EDIT: So leit es mir tut, muss ich das projekt leider aufgeben, da das danze organisations technich am ende nicht mehr geklappt hat.  Ich hoffe ihr seit mir nicht sauer


----------



## Neredeath2206 (20. Juni 2013)

samstag hab ich bday...


----------



## ofnadown (20. Juni 2013)

welche uhrzeit haste den gedacht


----------



## Gerdi1410 (20. Juni 2013)

Hast eine Pn


----------

